# NEGATIVE CYCLE - advice on recovering from Ivf



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi 
Have just had my 1st IVF end in a neg
would like some advice on physical recovery - what to eat whether any vitamins will help etc
thanks 
julie


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Julie

So sorry to hear about your bfn. Its just going to take a bit of time hun. Take it easy for a bit, if you are still sore, you'll never go wrong with drinking plenty of water. 

Take care 

Love Nic xx


----------

